# Install ADSL Modem in USB Mode On WIN 7



## Goldi2Discuss (May 17, 2011)

I have BSNL simple adsl modem SMARTX MT-882 which comes with only drivers of WIN XP, but it doesnot have the drivers of WIN 7. I want to install the modem in USB mode in my laptop. Plz help...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 17, 2011)

Did you tried it?? I think Win 7 should automatically detect it. It got detected in case of a friend of mine.


----------



## dalglish_7 (May 17, 2011)

Just use the Ethernet cable.


----------



## abhidev (May 17, 2011)

first try to find the drivers for ur modem for win 7 or atleast vista....then install those drivers before attaching your modem...once the installation is done, then go and attach your modem to the pc. That should work.


----------

